

Beware the Birthday paradox - clukic
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem

======
ColinWright
I wrote about this some time ago:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?751130...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?7511303)

